

Democrats turn on Nate Silver - wikiburner
http://thehill.com/homenews/news/201595-democrats-turn-on-nate-silver

======
lkrubner
Most of the concerns I've seen focus on Nate Silver's surprising willingness
to give a platform to well-known deniers of global warming:

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/23/tarnished-
silver...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/23/tarnished-silver/)

Those are legitimate concerns being raised about the rigor with which Nate
Silver is doing his data analysis.

------
protomyth
When he picks your people, he is a soothsayer. When he picks the other side,
he is an idiot and wrong. What else is new?

If the best they've got is the North Dakota and Montana polls, then I think
they may be barking up the wrong tree. Both states are really hard to predict
based on new population and extreme drop in home telephone lines. I would
expect the polling folks to be much better this time around.

------
therobot24
Prepare for unpopular opinion: the hill is the only place worse than the
valley in terms of being in an out of touch bubble

